# EA Ceremony Soon



## Dimasalang (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi!

Last month, I received a letter from the Lodge Secretary confirming my date of initiation on February. I am so excited! Any advice?


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 2, 2017)

Just relax, all you need to do at this point is show up with a ready mind. If you didn't already have everything you need you wouldn't have  your Initiation scheduled.


----------



## Keith C (Jan 2, 2017)

AS BrotherJC said, you know all you need to know already.  I strongly advise against trying to find out what exactly occurs vie google searching or YouTube.  Not only is there a LOT of false information out there, knowing what will happen ahead of time will lessen the impact of the experience.  There were 3 of us new brothers going through the degrees in the same approximate time line.  One of the other two was very proud of the fact that he looked up things ahead of time and felt "prepared".  At then end of the journey, after all three of us had been raised, he was very regretful, as he did not have the depth of feelings that we who did not 'study ahead' did.

Look forward with anticipation to an amazing experience and be sure to let us know how it was.

Congratulations on being balloted in.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 2, 2017)

Dimasalang said:


> Hi!
> 
> Last month, I received a letter from the Lodge Secretary confirming my date of initiation on February. I am so excited! Any advice?



First off, Congratulations!

The best advice that I can give you is listen more than you speak and try to stay away from the subject of Freemasonry online, except for maybe within the confines of this site. There is a LOT of information on the internet these days and about 99% is either not true or exaggerated. Let your local Lodge Brethren be your guides and teachers. Lastly, have fun!


----------



## Dimasalang (Jan 2, 2017)

Thank you for all the advice. I am certainly looking forward to the initiation. This is something that I am really keen on doing for as long as I can remember. I will keep you updated on my progress.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 3, 2017)

Congratulations! Just pay attention during the ceremony and try to remember as much as possible.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 3, 2017)

Congratulations! My advice echoes the above, relax, listen, enjoy and be patient. .it takes a while to digest the lessons you hear..


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jan 4, 2017)

Congrats....
Just breathe, relax, and pay attention. It will be the best initiation you will ever get. When you get through it you will probably be allowed to go see other ea initiations in your area, I encourage that. It seem to help. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Dimasalang (Feb 2, 2017)

I just had my EA degree last night. It was a wonderful experience! I hope to progress soon. Thank you brethren!


----------



## Bloke (Feb 2, 2017)

Dimasalang said:


> I just had my EA degree last night. It was a wonderful experience! I hope to progress soon. Thank you brethren!


Congratulations BROTHER !


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 2, 2017)

Congratulations, Brother!


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice! Congrats and welcome to the fraternity, Brother.


----------



## Keith C (Feb 3, 2017)

Congratulations Brother!   

Remember as you are studying for your proficiency that you are learning and integrating the tools to make a good man better!  Try not to "Study for the test", rather study to learn the tools you need for your future, the test will then be easy.


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 3, 2017)

Dimasalang said:


> I just had my EA degree last night.



Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 3, 2017)

Congratulations Brother! Keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## Dimasalang (Feb 12, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.


Thank you Brother!


----------



## Dimasalang (Feb 12, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Congratulations Brother! Keep us informed of your progress.


I just received information from my Mentor. My Passing is on June and my third degree is still for schedule but hopefully early next year. My journey will be quite long but I was told it is the norm in my Lodge.


----------



## Bro. Landry (Feb 12, 2017)

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Dimasalang (Jan 29, 2018)

It has been nearly a year since I was initiated. I am still waiting to be raised, as I have been told it will be this June. Last December, I have been appointed as a Steward (I was told that this is accepted in UGLE, to be a lodge officer, even if not raised yet). I have enjoyed Freemasonry so far albeit not being able to join in other events outside my lodge as I am also a member of a club for young Freemasons, sanctioned by my Province and by the UGLE. Have met different people who I am proud to say I can call my Brothers. 

Also, despite being the only (and I guess the first as well) foreigner in my lodge, I have never felt out of place and felt welcome all the time.

I so love Freemasonry.

SMIB


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 29, 2018)

Very interesting you can be an FC and be an officer. Pretty cool.


----------



## Dimasalang (Jan 29, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> Very interesting you can be an FC and be an officer. Pretty cool.



I was told FC can only be up to Steward only, nothing higher.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 29, 2018)

Nice, I like that personally. Usually not the case here but an FC or even an EA may fill in on a degree or something.


----------



## LK600 (Jan 29, 2018)

Dimasalang said:


> I was told FC can only be up to Steward only, nothing higher.


That is really cool!  I wonder how that works in practice.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 29, 2018)

I think it would promote more participation in the first two degrees. Sitting through it right after you were initiated is ok once but sitting through it several times with no participation can be a little boring. I think it allows for EAs and FCs to participate in the 'labor'.


----------



## LK600 (Jan 29, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> I think it would promote more participation in the first two degrees. Sitting through it right after you were initiated is ok once but sitting through it several times with no participation can be a little boring. I think it allows for EAs and FCs to participate in the 'labor'.


Oh I don't disagree.  I mean... how do you sit/function in a chair without being a MM (consistently)


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 29, 2018)

That would be the hard part, maybe there they open and conduct business on whatever 'lowest' degree'd person is present. I know in TX I sat in a lodge on the EA degree and they conducted business then. Voted on someone etc but the EA couldn't vote was all. It can be done just have to proceed with caution. They obviously wouldn't be the stewards during a MM degree but half the time during degrees, a more seasoned Mason will fill in for certain officer positions.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 29, 2018)

Good luck and keep us informed of your progress.


Dimasalang said:


> I have been appointed as a Steward (I was told that this is accepted in UGLE, to be a lodge officer, even if not raised yet).





CLewey44 said:


> Very interesting you can be an FC and be an officer. Pretty cool.


Yeah, I didn't know that this was possible. I learn something new on this forum every day.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 30, 2018)

Dimasalang said:


> I was told FC can only be up to Steward only, nothing higher.



It's a nice variation by jurisdiction.  In my jurisdictions only an MM can be "installed" but a Brother of any degree can sit in most chairs "pro tem" for that one meeting.  Participation = good.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 30, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> a Brother of any degree can sit in most chairs "pro tem" for that one meeting. Participation = good.


Didn't know this either. However, in my jurisdiction regular meetings can only be opened on the MM degree.


----------



## Dimasalang (Jun 15, 2018)

Finally raised to MM last June 7th! What an amazing and moving ceremony. I was nearly brought to tears!


----------



## Bloke (Jun 15, 2018)

Dimasalang said:


> Finally raised to MM last June 7th! What an amazing and moving ceremony. I was nearly brought to tears!


Congratulations Brother Master Mason !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 16, 2018)

Dimasalang said:


> Finally raised to MM last June 7th! What an amazing and moving ceremony. I was nearly brought to tears!


Congratulations Brother!


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 16, 2018)

Dimasalang said:


> Finally raised to MM last June 7th! What an amazing and moving ceremony. I was nearly brought to tears!



Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted Brother.


----------

